# Just got the email from Varnyard!



## the_cw (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMyCa35_mOg

So, basically, I'm excited. :heart:


----------



## Arxilca (Jul 4, 2012)

Me too! Only problem is that I'm out of town the week they're supposed to be shipped. Now I have to either find someone I trust to pick up and babysit her until I get back, or try to work something out with Bobby to see if he can postpone the shipping for a couple days...


----------



## Diablo (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm starting to get nervous....when did you guys put your deposit down? I put mine down in the end of may when he said he only had a few spots open. I still haven't gotten any email yet


----------



## the_cw (Jul 4, 2012)

I put my deposit down in January, if memory serves.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 4, 2012)

Diablo, there are quite a few cluthes thats hatching or will hatch, when my tegus hatched one hatched in june and the oother in july, it just depends on which clutch he puts you down for


----------



## Arxilca (Jul 4, 2012)

Diablo said:


> I'm starting to get nervous....when did you guys put your deposit down? I put mine down in the end of may when he said he only had a few spots open. I still haven't gotten any email yet



I placed my deposit at the end of December - it was a Christmas gift (yay)! Don't worry about the email; there are still clutches left to hatch. In the meantime, you can do what I've been doing and keep an eye out for the perfect things for your tegu's enclosure! Having the time is nice because you never know what perfect deals will pop up during your wait.


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 4, 2012)

grats everyone! don't worry diablo, they're right, still a bunch of clutches hatching, and may is kinda farther down the list


----------



## Skeetzy (Jul 4, 2012)

I put mine down in the middle of March, as soon as I get my email I'll post in here, and you'll probably get yours soon after.


----------



## Robthewhitedevil (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeeeah I’m really nervous because I put my deposit for an Argentine Black and White hatchling back in january and I haven't gotten an email yet D:


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 4, 2012)

lol always the billions of threads like this. the best thing to do is shoot a quick email or call to bobby. he's really good with communication to me, calls me like an hour after i send the email lol. just ask whether or not your clutch has hatched, make sure you tell him your paypal name/ the name you reserved your tegu under, helps with finding you. then the next part is tough, but just relax, i try not to get anxious (without success sometimes) cuz pure thought and obsessing doesn't do much to fix a "problem" you have little control over.


----------



## Dubya (Jul 4, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> lol always the billions of threads like this. the best thing to do is shoot a quick email or call to bobby. he's really good with communication to me, calls me like an hour after i send the email lol. just ask whether or not your clutch has hatched, make sure you tell him your paypal name/ the name you reserved your tegu under, helps with finding you. then the next part is tough, but just relax, i try not to get anxious (without success sometimes) cuz pure thought and obsessing doesn't do much to fix a "problem" you have little control over.


Heather, after I sent my balance owed (immediately) I sent a very brief email to Bobby asking only if I would receive my tegu and if it would be the sex I requested. A one or two line email. My last communication was the notice that the babies hatched on around June 16th and that payment was due. I still haven't heard anything. I am holding back on building the enclosure till I actually have the tegu in my hands. I have a big storage tub set up for a reptile in the meantime.


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 4, 2012)

everybody says bobby has communication issues, but I've always gotten responses within a couple hours,longest overnight cuz i emailed late at night. perhaps it is hit and miss, but perhaps if he doesn't respond by email, try his phone? idk which form of communication is easier for him, but ours always last less time than it would take to write an email. i hope everyone gets what they're seeking from him.


----------



## Diablo (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah I'm not gonna turn this into another thread like last time lol, but if you put yours down in december or january then it makes sense that my little tegu will be hatching a while from now. Looks like I just have to wait it out. Does anyone know just how late they keep hatching? As in could it be like August or sometime early fall before I get my little tegu?


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 4, 2012)

i think they're going into early august for the b&Ws. i can't imagine into fall since his tegus reportedly go down for brumation in august and wake up in february i believe...


----------



## Arxilca (Jul 4, 2012)

Dubya said:


> Heather, after I sent my balance owed (immediately) I sent a very brief email to Bobby asking only if I would receive my tegu and if it would be the sex I requested. A one or two line email. My last communication was the notice that the babies hatched on around June 16th and that payment was due. I still haven't heard anything.



This is what's been worrying me. I haven't been waiting as long as you, of course, but I sent an email because I have a majorly important and semi-urgent issue (going to be out of town on the shipping date and need to see if I can arrange to postpone shipment a few days) but so far none of my emails have been answered. I do understand that this is a busy time for him, but I wouldn't be emailing if it wasn't something this crucial. I'm giving it a few days before I switch and try the phone instead.


----------



## Robthewhitedevil (Jul 4, 2012)

Well Mr. Hill called me the other and told me they should be hatching soon but its been almost two weeks since then. I completely understand he’s busy I’m just worried lol


----------



## BamaTegu (Jul 11, 2012)

I put my deposit down on June 10th so I am sure mine is in one of the last clutches. Still can't wait though.


----------



## bmx3000max (Jul 11, 2012)

BamaTegu said:


> I put my deposit down on June 10th so I am sure mine is in one of the last clutches. Still can't wait though.



trust me i no how you feel i waited for a whole year for mine wich came yesterday...just gotta wait wich stinks but its all worth it


----------



## Diablo (Jul 13, 2012)

BamaTegu said:


> I put my deposit down on June 10th so I am sure mine is in one of the last clutches. Still can't wait though.



I put mine down at the end of May and still haven't heard about it hatching. I'm really anxious and keep thinking im gonna get an email saying I'll have to wait until next year or something. That's probably just my pessimistic thinking kicking in haha. I'm just an impatient person :/


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 13, 2012)

i am still waiting on the tegu i won last year in the contest i talked to bobby and he told me he was shipping in the next 3 weeks for my tegu. i cant remember if he was giving the AA or the B+W.. lol


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeremyxb12 said:


> i am still waiting on the tegu i won last year in the contest i talked to bobby and he told me he was shipping in the next 3 weeks.



Name him Lucky!


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 13, 2012)

agv0008 said:


> Jeremyxb12 said:
> 
> 
> > i am still waiting on the tegu i won last year in the contest i talked to bobby and he told me he was shipping in the next 3 weeks.
> ...


I dont even know its gender haha


----------



## BamaTegu (Jul 16, 2012)

Jeremyxb12 said:


> agv0008 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremyxb12 said:
> ...



I requested a female but I really don't care which one I get.


----------



## Diablo (Jul 16, 2012)

Has anyone else heard of theirs hatching who were still waiting? Just wondering, not sure if I'm the only one or not


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 16, 2012)

Diablo said:


> Has anyone else heard of theirs hatching who were still waiting? Just wondering, not sure if I'm the only one or not



I was told last sunday the 8th that they had hatched the week before or so but thats about it. Bobby seemed to be in a rush


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 16, 2012)

I hope we get calls on the week of the 23rd, but it will probably be the 30th.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 16, 2012)

Im waiting on a black & white and a red from Bobby.
I emailed him a few day ago asking if either on mine hatched but no answer yet :_(
I dont know why he doesnt update on here.. it seems like it would be easier on him? lol
I think Ill call if I dont hear back by the end of the week. If anyone finds out anything concrete do post.


----------



## larissalurid (Jul 16, 2012)

Robthewhitedevil said:


> Yeeeah I’m really nervous because I put my deposit for an Argentine Black and White hatchling back in january and I haven't gotten an email yet D:



The next ones aren't hatching till july 20th. So you should be getting an email soon about them hatching if you are put down for that clutch, but there are like 600 animals he has, so they are all being born at different times.


----------



## BamaTegu (Jul 16, 2012)

Diablo said:


> Has anyone else heard of theirs hatching who were still waiting? Just wondering, not sure if I'm the only one or not



Still waiting too..


----------



## klrnoel (Jul 17, 2012)

I also have had no luck with email or phone. I sent 2 emails with my new address to make sure he had it and have got no conformation what so ever. Im sure he is very busy but a mass email to all his customers with at the very least an update would ease some concern. I sent my request along with the $ in April..


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey guys i talked to him today. anyone who is expecting their B+W he said he was shipping by the end of next week


----------



## Diablo (Jul 17, 2012)

He say anything about more hatching soon?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 18, 2012)

No he didnt mention anything but the B+W. Why what are you expecting?


----------



## BamaTegu (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeremyxb12 said:


> Hey guys i talked to him today. anyone who is expecting their B+W he said he was shipping by the end of next week



I was under the impression he would contact us when they hatched for the other 1/2 of the payment. They would then ship 3 weeks after that. I am still waiting to be contacted..


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 18, 2012)

yeah they hatched 2 weeks ago i believe this is the 3rde week and he is either shipping next week or the week after he wasnt clear on that


----------



## Diablo (Jul 18, 2012)

Im pretty sure he has more that still have to hatch.


----------



## BamaTegu (Jul 18, 2012)

Diablo said:


> Im pretty sure he has more that still have to hatch.



I figured mine is yet to hatch. I didn't pay my deposit until early June. Everytime I exchanged emails with him he said they would be hatching at the end of June and shipping in 3 weeks. I think this was just a generic message and not specific to my order. I know he's busy so I will just be patient..


----------



## hanniebann (Jul 18, 2012)

Is he supposed to contact us and say specifically what day they will be arriving? Since it's a live delivery someone obviously has to be home to sign and receive it, right?


----------



## BamaTegu (Jul 18, 2012)

hanniebann said:


> Is he supposed to contact us and say specifically what day they will be arriving? Since it's a live delivery someone obviously has to be home to sign and receive it, right?



Yes I am sure he will. Have you been told yours has hatched?


----------



## hanniebann (Jul 18, 2012)

He has, and I paid my other half of the deposit a couple days ago. I just want to know when I should be telling my manager I won't be able to come in so I can receive my little baby 'gu! haha.


----------



## Diablo (Jul 18, 2012)

Jeremyxb12 said:


> No he didnt mention anything but the B+W. Why what are you expecting?



I'm expecting a B+W, but he hasn't notified me of it hatching yet. Just a little worried/anxious


----------



## hanniebann (Jul 18, 2012)

His request for payment is the notification you guys are talking about right?


----------



## klrnoel (Jul 18, 2012)

hanniebann said:


> His request for payment is the notification you guys are talking about right?



I cant speek for anyone but myself but ya.
Was starting to worry if he was legit but sounds like he is, just wish he had better comunication. I actually moved two weeks ago and was worried that if he did request the balance and used the old address that i wouldn't recieve him. I sent a couple emails asking him to please confirm that he recieved the change and nothing.


----------



## Diablo (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah the request for the rest of the deposit


----------



## BamaTegu (Jul 19, 2012)

Diablo said:


> Jeremyxb12 said:
> 
> 
> > No he didnt mention anything but the B+W. Why what are you expecting?
> ...



I guess ours are in the same clutch. I am anxiously awaiting the email..


----------



## Skeetzy (Jul 19, 2012)

I JUST got my email and PayPal request. They're hatching now he said. Shopping in 3 weeks!


----------



## hanniebann (Jul 19, 2012)

So then, he doesn't ship them all at the same time then? Because I got my notification on the 1st or 2nd of July?


***And he ships to your paypal address too right? (Sorry, I've got so many questions!)


----------



## BamaTegu (Jul 19, 2012)

Skeetzy said:


> I JUST got my email and PayPal request. They're hatching now he said. Shopping in 3 weeks!



Hopefully I will get mine soon..


----------



## Skeetzy (Jul 19, 2012)

He does it in the batches that they hatch I'd assume. I placed my deposit 4 months ago to the day. March 19th. If that helps anyone. I'm sure this isn't the last batch by any means.

He asked me for a shipping address in our original emails, but mine changed so I added it to Paypal, and I actually emailed him last night notifying him of the new address. That's why I was so shocked to see they hatched today. 

If you have any issues regarding shipping, I'd wait till he emails/calls you about yours to let him know.


----------



## Diablo (Jul 19, 2012)

March 19th? I put mine down on may 23rd I think....looks like itll be August before my little guy hatches

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## mlydon6 (Jul 19, 2012)

Im nervous i put in the deposit about a month and a half ago and he still hasnt told me when it will come. WILL SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHEN IT WILL COME.....if bobby is reading this could you please answer :huh::huh:


----------



## klrnoel (Jul 19, 2012)

mlydon6 said:


> Im nervous i put in the deposit about a month and a half ago and he still hasnt told me when it will come. WILL SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHEN IT WILL COME.....if bobby is reading this could you please answer :huh::huh:



I feel your pain, i have sent several emails and called with no luck.
I also moved and sent email asking for a simple confermation that he received the change and nothing, however seing that most people are having the same issues i now dont feel as worried as before.
His tegus seem to be from what ive heard some of the best, its his customer service that needs a little work.
Trying to be patient, 
Noel..


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 19, 2012)

idk how many times i will write this down somewhere but ill do it again; bobby reserves on a first come first serve basis. if you reserved a red earlier, you'll be getting one from an earlier clutch. he will email you when they hatch requesting the second half of the payment. he will ship them 3 weeks from hatch day, in the beginning of the week. you will get a call when he is ready to ship to make sure you're around when it will arrive. as you can see, he's a busy guy so i don't think he much answers people calling him panicking because they didn't read how he told them he was going to notify them about the tegu.
if you're not sure about where you are on the hatch list, just wait, it'll happen. if you already sent the second half of the payment, then around 3 weeks from the hatch day, in the beginning of the week, you'll get a call about shipping.

i know its hard to wait, i had to wait what felt like an eternity, just don't panic, and remember to read directions before you ask the teacher what to do.


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah I called/emailed once to check status, but I gave up. I paid in full on the 7th and I know they hatched before that, so it will come either the beginning of next week or the week after that. If it doesn't, then I will start bugging him. I am sure when he sees emails from people that he has already taken payment from, he ignores them. He told me clearly on the phone "three weeks". So, I am going with that. Waiting just sucks...

Just take whatever day you paid Bobby, add three whole weeks to it, and do nothing but prep your habitat until then.


----------



## klrnoel (Jul 20, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> idk how many times i will write this down somewhere but ill do it again; bobby reserves on a first come first serve basis. if you reserved a red earlier, you'll be getting one from an earlier clutch. he will email you when they hatch requesting the second half of the payment. he will ship them 3 weeks from hatch day, in the beginning of the week. you will get a call when he is ready to ship to make sure you're around when it will arrive. as you can see, he's a busy guy so i don't think he much answers people calling him panicking because they didn't read how he told them he was going to notify them about the tegu.
> if you're not sure about where you are on the hatch list, just wait, it'll happen. if you already sent the second half of the payment, then around 3 weeks from the hatch day, in the beginning of the week, you'll get a call about shipping.
> 
> i know its hard to wait, i had to wait what felt like an eternity, just don't panic, and remember to read directions before you ask the teacher what to do.



This "teacher" we'll call "Bobby", told me they will be hatching in June and shipping in July, nothing more. So I decided to order from him.
I do have a time constraint. I am in the Military and am going to be out of the country for a couple months starting at the end of Aug. Although I do have family who are looking forward to taking care of him, I didn't want to inconvenience them by asking them to take time off work for delivery. I also had wished to be here to make sure he was adequately adjusted and settled, prior to my departure. 
I do understand these are animals and don't always cooperate when it comes to being born, however the "teacher" did not give full instructions when I first had communications with him. Once he received first payment, all communications from him stopped. I was trying to contact him, because I have moved, and needed to make sure he had correct shipping address and contact information. At this current time, I still have not received any type of acknowledgement or time frame what-so-ever. 
Since you seem to have good communication with him, maybe you should become his PR person. He then might not receive such negative comments in the future. 
Don't get me wrong, I am not saying he is a bad person, but he surely needs to work on his communication to his customers. From the mouth of Hank Hill (King of the Hill) "Damn it, Bobby!" lol.. believe me i really am trying to be patient, I know he is busy.:s


----------



## klrnoel (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Heather for calling him. lol. Yes im kidding, funny thing just happend care to guess? Yep just got the email from Bobby.
Timing is everything!
:blush:


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 20, 2012)

Oooo... I hope I get an email here shortly. I am expecting one next week. Bobby is still up at this hour?


----------



## klrnoel (Jul 21, 2012)

agv0008 said:


> Oooo... I hope I get an email here shortly. I am expecting one next week. Bobby is still up at this hour?



I was very surprised to receive an email that late, guess you never know!


----------



## Diablo (Jul 21, 2012)

klrnoel said:


> agv0008 said:
> 
> 
> > Oooo... I hope I get an email here shortly. I am expecting one next week. Bobby is still up at this hour?
> ...



Yeah he sent mine at like 12:30 last night, so I guess he was up late sending emails out to everyone


----------



## BamaTegu (Jul 21, 2012)

Mine should be coming soon.... Glad everyone else has got theirs..


----------



## hanniebann (Jul 22, 2012)

When does he contact you about the shipment of the baby 'gu? I hope he doesn't just call you the day of and say, "hey, hope you're around today!?" lol. I need to know when I should be home from work to receive the little guy


----------



## Skeetzy (Jul 22, 2012)

From what I've read, a day or two before he's going to ship he calls you. That's why everyone worried about change of address really needs to relax. While his communication is below standard, he tells you EVERYTHING you need to know really. If you got an email for the same batch as me, I'd expect a call either around August 6th or the week after.


----------



## hanniebann (Jul 25, 2012)

Is anyone else still getting payment requests after they've already paid Bobby the second half of the deposit?


----------



## the_cw (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't say I have. Paid the second half and just waiting (patiently) for the call.


----------



## hanniebann (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll try to contact him then, wish me luck


----------



## BamaTegu (Jul 26, 2012)

hanniebann said:


> Is anyone else still getting payment requests after they've already paid Bobby the second half of the deposit?



Still waiting "patiently" for the first request..


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 30, 2012)

anyone get in touch with bobby about when the black and whites are shipping? I think they are good to go this week but not quite sure. i left bobby a message but havent heard anything


----------



## the_cw (Jul 30, 2012)

I emailed him Saturday night and haven't heard anything. I suspect he's busy. Hopefully this week is the final week of waiting. :/


----------



## anelk002 (Jul 30, 2012)

I got ahold of bobby today. I am also waiting for my b&w that hatched on the 10th. He said that the usps will not let him ship when its over 90 degrees. He said though that he does call when he's about to ship. He says he still has extremes that r over a month old that haven't been able to ship yet. I.know its hard but just gotta be patient he's dealing with hundreds of baby tegus that he has to ship so he has to be extremely busy.


----------



## larissalurid (Jul 30, 2012)

anelk002 said:


> I got ahold of bobby today. I am also waiting for my b&w that hatched on the 10th. He said that the usps will not let him ship when its over 90 degrees. He said though that he does call when he's about to ship. He says he still has extremes that r over a month old that haven't been able to ship yet. I.know its hard but just gotta be patient he's dealing with hundreds of baby tegus that he has to ship so he has to be extremely busy.



Yupp :[ I was supposed to get my extreme last week but when he was shipping to arizona, texas, nevada, etc where it was too hot they all had to get taken back and he wasnt able to ship mine (even though i live in CT) due to what happened so it had to be delayed a week. Hopefully mine should now be getting here tomorrow.


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 31, 2012)

I debated just flying to FL, picking mine up, and driving home. :s

It's going to be over 90 in Tucson for the next couple months. Realistically, I hope to have my mom take delivery of it in CO at some point soon. It is over 90 there now, but it should cool off in a couple weeks. 

The point of this post: If you live in the desert, consider shipping to an alternate location and going for a drive.


----------



## Arxilca (Jul 31, 2012)

agv0008 said:


> I debated just flying to FL, picking mine up, and driving home. :s
> 
> It's going to be over 90 in Tucson for the next couple months. Realistically, I hope to have my mom take delivery of it in CO at some point soon. It is over 90 there now, but it should cool off in a couple weeks.
> 
> The point of this post: If you live in the desert, consider shipping to an alternate location and going for a drive.



I know the feeling! Californian here, and I was so excited for the wait to finally be over and then BAM! Heatwave. But a delay is far better than an ill or dead tegu on my front porch. I get enough dead critters on my porch already thanks to my cats...


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 31, 2012)

I thought fo sure that this was the week he was shipping but i guess not? ugh this anxiety is killing me lol


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 31, 2012)

Well it makes me feel better knowing that I am not the only one. I had imagined my little tegu all alone...all his brothers and sisters shipped away, sitting there so lonely, waiting for the next plate of ground turkey to show up.


----------



## BamaTegu (Aug 2, 2012)

I talked to Bobby this morning and sent in the rest of my payment. He said he's having a hard time shipping do to the temps. Looks like the temps in his area will be in the high 80s this weekend and early next week, hopefully he can get more sent out.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 7, 2012)

In regard to the Varnyard Tegu shipments... I guess I am not the only one waiting. I was getting really anxious about it, because I was under the impression that the baby would be shipped 3 weeks after hatching. Then he would call me before shipping it out. I believe my deposit was in March and my final balance paid in June[?] I'd have to check my records. But nevertheless...I have spoken with Bobby multiple times, and he said the ones that a deposit was made on around Christmas would be shipping out by 'next week'...I believe this was back in August that I spoke with him. The middle of August if my memory serves. [Sorry about the 'I thinks and I believes'....haha]
Anyway...Based on that info I am thinking shipments are either falling way behind or maybe, as someone else suggested, some are hatching in different clutches? Like when he sent out that initial email saying they are hatching [in June I think?] Mine was maybe not included in that clutch? I'm just wondering if snow will be on the ground before I get my baby...And will he still be a baby? It's kind of confusing. Thanks for any input. As of today, I'm still waiting...But hoping I'll have a baby soon...


----------



## Diablo (Sep 7, 2012)

BatGirl1 said:


> In regard to the Varnyard Tegu shipments... I guess I am not the only one waiting. I was getting really anxious about it, because I was under the impression that the baby would be shipped 3 weeks after hatching. Then he would call me before shipping it out. I believe my deposit was in March and my final balance paid in June[?] I'd have to check my records. But nevertheless...I have spoken with Bobby multiple times, and he said the ones that a deposit was made on around Christmas would be shipping out by 'next week'...I believe this was back in August that I spoke with him. The middle of August if my memory serves. [Sorry about the 'I thinks and I believes'....haha]
> Anyway...Based on that info I am thinking shipments are either falling way behind or maybe, as someone else suggested, some are hatching in different clutches? Like when he sent out that initial email saying they are hatching [in June I think?] Mine was maybe not included in that clutch? I'm just wondering if snow will be on the ground before I get my baby...And will he still be a baby? It's kind of confusing. Thanks for any input. As of today, I'm still waiting...But hoping I'll have a baby soon...



You should probably read this,


http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=12008&page=12#axzz25oVXM5jt


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 7, 2012)

There are no tegus!


----------

